# Wann erscheint Live CD 2004_3?

## klemi

Müsste doch diese Woche erscheinen - oder?

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn sie fertig ist.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

mal eine generelle Frage, machen diese vielen Live-CDs überhaupt Sinn? IMHO würde eine pro Jahr oder sogar eine für zwei Jahre vollkommen ausreichen, man braucht ja nur eine neue, wenn es wichtige Hardware-Änderungen gibt, die unterstützt werden müssen, z.B. S-ATA, oder? Zumindest bei der Stage 1.

ChrisM

----------

## dertobi123

Bisher hat sich mit jeder LiveCD an Hardwareuntersützung und an dem Medium an sich starkt was gebessert, das wird auch bei 2004.3 der Fall sein.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Hier kannst du nachschauen wenn die neue Version kommt!

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/

Gruss DAve

----------

## genstef

Bisher kann ich den livecds in punkto hardware-unterstützung eigentlich nur ungenügend geben (Beispiel: ndiswrapper, fritzcard, ...). Aber man muss sie ja zum glück nicht verwenden.

Ich verwende zum installieren bisher immer die Kanotix-livecd (kanotix.com) bei der ich neben perfektem hardware-support auch einen Browser und  xmms habe.

----------

## The_Fang

Ich wäre extrem dankbar wenn es irgendwie möglich ist madwifi zu integrieren.

----------

## R!tman

Ist da schon Reiser4 support mit drauf?

----------

## Inte

Gentoo 2004.X What you would like to have inWishlist for Gentoo 2005.1PS.: Über madwifi würd' ich mich auch freuen.  :Wink: 

----------

## genstef

Auf der gentoo-livecd gib es reiser4 nicht und wird es auch nicht geben, jedoch ist reiser4 bei kanotix schon seit längerem mit dabei auf der Silberscheibe.

----------

## smg

It's done when it's done!  :Smile: 

----------

## equinox0r

moah .. diese farbe ...

da kriegt man ja augenkrebs ...  :Wink: 

----------

## tm130

madwifi-driver: Ist unstable im Tree, wird daher nicht auf der Livecd zu finden sein (ja, ich weiss dass es funktioniert, aber es kann problematisch mit Kernels > 2.6.8 sein

Reiser4: Nicht in den vanilla-kernels vorhanden, daher wird auch dieses nicht auf den Livecds sein.

EDIT: Btw. gibts hier mehr Informationen zum Release.

----------

## Erdie

Ich mache mit der LiveCD meine Backups, da knoppix etc, auf meinem AMD64 nicht sauber läuft wg Problemen mit der IDE Platte. Die Backups schreibe ich auf meine USB Platte, die leider erst ab 2.6.8 sauber mit USB 2.0 läuft. Insofern wäre ich froh über eine LiveCD für AMD64 mit 2.6.8 oder höher. Dann würde das Backup nämlich 10x so schnell laufen  :Wink: 

----------

